# Pharyngitis



## starcatcher (Apr 1, 2000)

My girlfriend, has gerd. And, gets pharyngitis from it soooooo bad. Her neck swells up. It gets very uncomfortable.Anyone else here have this problem???


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

I had a bad throat for about a year. Just trying to talk or swallow can be very very painful. My advice for her would be to eat softer foods, try not to strain her voice, and have a ENT do a scopeto see if there is any damage in her throat. The test is a little uncomfortablke, but at least she will knowif anything is brewing. The next step is the tricky part..she has 2 options. Meds(H2 blockers, PPI's, oralternative treatments. She may want to try the meds for a short time only..and see if any healing takes place. Long term..I would go with the alternative choices..theres quite a few..and theyall entail lots of trial and error.. Good Luck.


----------

